# New Member



## Rahwoolzroidz (Oct 13, 2017)

Hey guys wanted to come on here and give a formal introduction. I?m also on anabolic steroid forums. Pumped to get some good feedback. Have used everything from bump gear to the best stuff out there. Excited for some feedback


----------



## Arnold (Oct 13, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## macedog24 (Oct 14, 2017)

Rahwoolzroidz said:


> Hey guys wanted to come on here and give a formal introduction. I?m also on anabolic steroid forums. Pumped to get some good feedback. Have used everything from bump gear to the best stuff out there. Excited for some feedback


On behalf of PuritySourceLabs and MileHighKratom welcome to imf. 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Oct 14, 2017)

Welcome....


----------



## Push50 (Oct 15, 2017)

Welcome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gena Marie (Oct 15, 2017)

Welcome to the board. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Oct 15, 2017)

Welcome aboard brotha 

granabolic.is  granabolic@protonmail.com


----------



## JODER (Oct 16, 2017)

Welcome 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## eve-redlion (Oct 17, 2017)

welcome


----------



## Derek Wilson (Oct 28, 2017)

Welcome! Hope you have gotten a great experience in the end. Is not it?


----------

